# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Мюзикл "Notre-Dame de Paris" в Киеве - 8.12.2010, в оригинальном составе

## Rnt

02.06.2010 - Открыт приём предварительных заявок на концертную версию оригинального мюзикла Notre-Dame de Paris в Киеве.
    Вас ждут 23 песни из мюзикла в исполнении Брюно Пельтье, Элен Сегара, Даниеля Лавуа, Гару, Патрика Фьори, Люка Мервиля и Жюли Зенатти в сопровождении хора и симфонического оркестра.

*ПРЕМЬЕРА 8  и  9 декабря во Дворце "Украина"*
   Ваши заявки с указанием ФИО города, контактного электронного адреса, телефона, ценовой категории, от 500 до 5000 грн., и ориентировочного времени выкупа билетов (месяц: июнь, июль, август...) отправляйте на

[email protected]


    Вся информация находится тут http://vkontakte.ru/club13846620

----------


## smily_k

Девочки, пакуем чемоданы)))))

----------


## rosst

Эм а план зала есть и цены на тикеты на соответствующие места?

----------


## smily_k

Ну пока еще нет, в скором времени ожидается...

----------


## Rnt

Организаторам нужны заявки, чтобы понять на сколько "ожидаемо" событие, ну и понять запросы и возможности публики по ценовым категориям. Понятно ,раз заявлены - цены от 500 до 5000 грн., то примерно можно прикинуть, где в какой категории зала вы материально "готовы" сидеть. Вот так и сориентировать организаторов.
И ещё такой момент, если спрос будет высок, то рассматривается возможность показать мюзикл и в других городах, я так понимаю....

----------


## Профессионал

Писали, что это будет не костюмированный мьюзикл по сценарию, а просто отдельные песни, исполняемые персонажами мьюзикла. Так ли это? Это весьма существенно повлияет на решение потратить значительные деньги на посещение этого мероприятия.

----------


## Rnt

Цитата - "Вас ждут 23 песни из мюзикла в исполнении Брюно Пельтье, Элен Сегара, Даниеля Лавуа, Гару, Патрика Фьори, Люка Мервиля и Жюли Зенатти в сопровождении хора(!) и симфонического оркестра(!)"

Я так понимаю из старой версии НЕ будет декораций, и НЕ будет балета....а в остальном смотри выше

----------


## rosst

Не знаю, мне кажется в сопровождении симфонического оркестра должно быть интересно.

Rnt, понимаешь тут вот и сложность. Что лучше потратить 2-3 штуки на билет на киевское выступление, на проезд туда-сюда, возможное проживание, а окажется что будет выступление будет в Одессе? )) Я почти на 100% пойду/поеду в Киев, но я не уверен, готов ли купить билеты вот таким авансом. 
Думаю, спрос будет выше чем на приезд одного Пельтье.

----------


## Rnt

Да, меня мучает тот же вопрос, НО - во-первых, Нотр в Одессе -это уже из области фантастики, во-вторых, если всё-таки это произойдёт , то будет большой временной промежуток между этими событиями в любом случае, и я для себя решила, - пойду второй раз))))). Во Францию, в своё время, было гораздо дороже съездить.

----------


## Dodiquee

Я более чем уверена, что билетов от 500 и до 1000 до 11,06 уже не будет))))
Мюзикла, по ходу не будет.......очень жаль.......хотелось бы увидеть эту красоту с  декорациями и костюмами.......

----------


## Профессионал

Да какой же это "Нотр" тогда? Это просто капустник певцов. Интересна именно сама постановка, декорации, костюмы. На это не жалко денег. А послушать отдельные песни, их которых реально 3-4 исполнителя тебе интересны...

----------


## Dodiquee

> Да какой же это "Нотр" тогда? Это просто капустник певцов. Интересна именно сама постановка, декорации, костюмы. На это не жалко денег. А послушать отдельные песни, их которых реально 3-4 исполнителя тебе интересны...


 резонно......... 
Ну,я более чем уверена, что они приедут в Одессу  ..думаю, в Киеве будет ажиотаж)

----------


## Rnt

Поймите же, дорогие мои, того Нотра уже не будет никогда!!!! Тогда в 98 году, когда всё это задумывалось, с балетом и декорациями,это было рассчитано на огромный зал, в котором на протяжении долгого времени шёл спектакль.Он был в том виде не транспортабельный, потому как это просто не реально дорого было перевозить и монтировать где-либо, и зарабатывались деньги именно за счет многократного исполнения в одном и том же помещении. У нас такое не возможно, потому что если всё это обставлять в точности так как это было более 10 лет назад, для одного лишь спектакля - какие цены были бы тогда на билеты????? Мы же все взрослые люди и понимаем что сколько стоит сегодня.
Да, это очень затратное мероприятие, и финансово тяжелое для зрителей, потому что стоимость как минимум двух билетов средней категории -это 4-5 тыс грн, а если ещё и с ребёнком, то вся 1000 у е набежит.На сегодняшний день - это для многих просто неподъёмная сумма, я всё понимаю.....Но каждый для себя решает сам, как ему поступить. Но я бы не стала это мероприятие обзывать "капустником". Я лично люблю Нотр не за декорации,хотя уверена организаторы постараются создать соответствующую внешнюю обстановку, на сколько будет это возможно в тех условиях.

----------


## smily_k

Я встану на защиту Rnt, как по мне, костюмы и декорации это конечно очень хорошо, но по большому счету, это всего лишь мишура......настоящие же эмоции дарят люди.......и у нас с Вами есть шанс все это увидеть и прочувствовать.....

----------


## Rnt

> Я встану на защиту Rnt, как по мне, костюмы и декорации это конечно очень хорошо, но по большому счету, это всего лишь мишура......настоящие же эмоции дарят люди.......и у нас с Вами есть шанс все это увидеть и прочувствовать.....


 Спасибо *smily_k*, но вы встали на защиту не меня, а одного из величайших мюзиклов 20 века

----------


## КавайнаЯ^^

эх, круто...
Я от мюзикла в восторге.
Только денег на билет нет и не будет.. 
Сделайте много фоток)

----------


## Rnt

> эх, круто...
> Я от мюзикла в восторге.
> Только денег на билет нет и не будет.. 
> Сделайте много фоток)


 Ой, за фотками это к тем, кто будет сидеть на местах за 5000, увы - это буду не я. А со средних мест во Дворце спорта вряд-ли получатся достойные фотографии, но пробовать буду. :smileflag: 
А по поводу денег - жизнь штука не предсказуемая, полоса черная - полоса белая, так что кто знает, что завтра будет. Желаю вам, "чтоб на вас напали деньги" :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Ginger

> Я встану на защиту Rnt, как по мне, костюмы и декорации это конечно очень хорошо, *но по большому счету, это всего лишь мишура*......настоящие же эмоции дарят люди.......и у нас с Вами есть шанс все это увидеть и прочувствовать.....


 Ага, мелочи...
Вся наша жизнь состоит из мелочей и именно они дают *оттенки*, именно они делают эмоции и впечатление краше и разнообразнее.

А когда будет известно точно?
Я хотела ехать, но как-то слишком дорого для такого формата

----------


## Rnt

Это дорого для кармана украинца, трижды согласна, но не дорого для ТАКОГО формата. Лично мне понятно, почему такова стоимость.Иначе и быть не могло. А как вы думали? Костюмированный, с симфоническим оркестром, с хором, со светом-звуком-большими экранами, и с семью франко-канадскими звёздами на одной сцене????? - ТАКОЙ формат?

----------


## Ginger

> Это дорого для кармана украинца, трижды согласна, но не дорого для ТАКОГО формата. 
> Лично мне понятно, почему такова стоимость.Иначе и быть не могло. А как вы думали? Костюмированный, с симфоническим оркестром, с хором, со светом-звуком-большими экранами, и с *семью франко-канадскими звёздами на одной сцене*????? - ТАКОЙ формат?


 Вот именно, что звезды они там. А среднестатистический украинец, даже пусть тянущийся к высокому искусству вместо пива с папиросой, имеющий понятие о мюзикле(слава интернету!) врядли сможет себе это позволить. Более того, оркестр, хор и 7 звезд (как я поняла, о костюмах и декоре можно забыть) во дворце спорта с его вместимостью, за 2500 в среднем уж как-то слишком. Вместо того, чтобы прививать любовь и внимание публики, у нас гонятся за максимальной прибылью здесь и сейчас, а там хоть трава не расти. Очень жаль кстати.

----------


## Rnt

> Вот именно, что звезды они там. А среднестатистический украинец, даже пусть тянущийся к высокому искусству вместо пива с папиросой, имеющий понятие о мюзикле(слава интернету!) врядли сможет себе это позволить. Более того, оркестр, хор и 7 звезд (как я поняла, о костюмах и декоре можно забыть) во дворце спорта с его вместимостью, за 2500 в среднем уж как-то слишком. Вместо того, чтобы прививать любовь и внимание публики, у нас гонятся за максимальной прибылью здесь и сейчас, а там хоть трава не расти. Очень жаль кстати.


 Спектакль КОСТЮМИРОВАННЫЙ! Я с вами категорически не согласна! Если бы так гнались за прибылью, то они бы за эти годы исколесили бы весь мир вдоль и поперёк!!!! Но нет! Они много лет уже не собирались вместе, потому что не хотели видимо чтобы "трава не расти".
А то что и организаторы, и владельцы Дворца спорта, и авторы, которым отчисляется гонорар, и конечно же исполнители хотят заработать, это нормально.Слишком большие расходы, понимаете? Нам предоставили такую возможность, а воспользоваться ею или нет - решать нам.

----------


## Ginger

> Спектакль КОСТЮМИРОВАННЫЙ! Я с вами категорически не согласна! Если бы так гнались за прибылью, то они бы за эти годы исколесили бы весь мир вдоль и поперёк!!!!


 Не нервничайте так :smileflag: 
Прошу прощения, что не отвечаю так же эмоционально и самоотверженно - у меня нет фанатизма, а, следовательно, и всего, отсюда вытекающего :smileflag: 
Я вообще-то имела в виду организаторов.





> Нам предоставили такую возможность, а воспользоваться ею или нет - решать нам.


 Безусловно.

----------


## Rnt

Я тоже себя бы не стала называть "фанаткой". А по поводу излишней эмоциональности, - извиняйте если что не так....

----------


## smily_k

Очень сомневаюсь, что в данном случае прибыль будет максимальной, вы псчитайте 7 европейских звезд, плюс хор и оркестр и минимальная цена 500 грн, а на какую то несчастную виагру без никто и с фанерой минимум 200 вот и сопоставляйте))))

----------


## rosst

Ребята, take it easy ) Бывают концерты разные и стоимость билетов тоже бывает разная, какая разница для вас лично сколько заработают организаторы - факт что для пересичного грамадянына получается недешево, особенно если удваивать. Поэтому кто найдет деньги тот поедет и, уверен, что получит много позитива, кто не поедет ну тот останется при деньгах и сможет получить позитив каким то другим способом )) Каждому - свое.

Надо видеть позитив в вещах вокруг )))

----------


## Rnt

Да, надо видеть позитив. Но тема больная.....для бюджета каждой семьи, я вас очень хорошо понимаю.

----------


## Сербина Алена

Я бы очень хотела поехать очень очень, и совершенно согласна с ценами на билеты,но к моему глубокому сожалению не смогу себе это позволить, поскольку сама поехать не смогу а на двоих это будет крутовато, а поехать и сидеть ООООООООчень далеко от сцены что не видеть кто там, как то не хочется. Но если нам Одесситам опять посчастливится (как с концертом Брюно), то такой возможности я точно не упущу, обещаю сама себе))))). А еще и Гаруха приедет в октябре и на Джентльмена хотелось бы посмотреть. Так что пока я еще надеюсь и мечтаю))))) а мечты говорят сбываются)))))))

----------


## !Катька!

Продам 2 билета на Элен Сегара в 12 ряд, цена за два билета 500 грн

----------


## smily_k

Как объяснили нам на пресс-конференции с Даниэлем Лавуа и Ильдар Бакеев подтвердил потом в своей группе, это будет спектакль - 7 основных героев, необыкновенный свет, симфонический оркестр и хор. То есть - это новый спектакль, занимается этим сам Люк Пломондон... то есть это не совсем концертная версия, думаю, что нечто большее.

Вот нашла на одном сайтике)))))

----------


## Rnt

Гранд мерси!)))))

----------


## ЛенчиK

> Так что пока я еще надеюсь и мечтаю))))) а мечты говорят сбываются)))))))


 Конечно сбываются!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Особенно те, которые никому не вредят!!!!

Я предлагаю подумать о том, что такие концерты, где сразу столько звезд - подарок судьбы!
Кто был на концертах Пельтье, Гару,  Лэвуа - знают, о чем речь! Послевкусие месяцами длиться!!!! А тут - все вместе!  
Это вам не фанера с "поющими трусами"! 
Народ! Позитивнее! У нас все получится!
 Самое галвное - чтоб "погодные условия" (вулканы там разные или землетрясения) не подвели....

----------


## Rnt

Даёшь "одесскую диаспору" в Киеве на Нотре!:

----------


## Rnt

Вот потрясающий ролик для Москвы:

----------


## ЛенчиK

> Даёшь "одесскую диаспору" в Киеве на Нотре!:


 Насчет диаспоры - не знаю... Каждый будет сидеть согласно купленным билетам, поэтому кучкованности, думаю - не будет. Просто, не определились еще ни с местами, ни с залом....   Ждемс. Но, в любом случае, как в том анкдоте :  "а ехать надо..."

----------


## Rnt

> Насчет диаспоры - не знаю... Каждый будет сидеть согласно купленным билетам, поэтому кучкованности, думаю - не будет. Просто, не определились еще ни с местами, ни с залом....   Ждемс. Но, в любом случае, как в том анкдоте :  "а ехать надо..."


 Когда я говорю "одесская диаспора", я совсем не имею в виду, что мы будем все вместе сидеть на концерте :smileflag: , речь идёт "взагалi" о присутствии на спектакле одесской публики, в разных местах

----------


## Rnt

Приятный сюрприз - концерта будет два, и будут они не во Дворце спорта, а во Дворце "Украина"! А там акустика очень хорошая, да и видно со всех мест, так что те кто ограничены в средствах, могут вполне покупать самые недорогие билеты, и не бояться что ничего не увидят- зал достаточно уютный, где-то в чём то похож на нашу музкомедию, только побольше.

----------


## smily_k

Концерты состоятся 8 и 9 декабря))))) Ура, ура, ура)))))

----------


## Kamelia

какая прелесть, я бы тоже расчитывала на самый дешевый билет, но увидеть и услишать очень хотелось бы.

----------


## Kamelia

какая прелесть, я бы тоже расчитывала на самый дешевый билет, но увидеть и услышать очень хотелось бы.

----------


## Rnt

> какая прелесть, я бы тоже расчитывала на самый дешевый билет, но увидеть и услышать очень хотелось бы.


 дело в том что в Украине будет слышно хорошо отовсюду ,а вот по по поводу "видеть", наверное на самых дальних местах будет смысл брать бинокль. Мы говорим о тех, кто сильно стеснён в средствах, конечно если есть возможность, тогда можно и нужно выбрать более выигрышные места.
В любом случае очень хорошо что сменился зал, всё таки во Дворце спорта самые дешёвые билеты - это были бы вообще на ветер выброшенные деньги, а тут совсем другое дело.

----------


## Kamelia

в любом случае примите от меня заявку на самый экономный вариант

----------


## smily_k

Вот сюда заявочки кидаются: 

Поэтому, кто еще не прислал заявку (с указанием ФИО города, контактного электронного адреса, телефона, ценовой категории, от 500 до 5000 грн., и ориентировочного времени выкупа билетов (месяц: июнь, июль, август...) или хочет внести в имеющуюся какие-либо корректировки пишите на 

[email protected]

----------


## Rnt

> в любом случае примите от меня заявку на самый экономный вариант


 Ура!!!! на становится больше и больше!!!!
Да заявку слать туда.
Там в первом посте темы есть ссылка на группу в "контакте" - где можно позадавать вопросы, если они есть, и девочки помогут выкупить билеты иногородним. http://vkontakte.ru/club13846620

----------


## Rnt

Цитата с фан-форума Брюно Пельтье http://brunopelletier-ru.gip-gip.com/

"О шоу – оно будет действительно уникальным. Будет хор, симфонический оркестр, балет, потрясающие декорации, экраны и т.д. Кроме того, все артисты готовят песни на бис. Вряд ли бисов не захотят, так что... Smile 
Будут еще сюрпризы, у нас есть идеи."

----------


## smily_k

Ну вот. будут еще и экраны, так что точно все всем будет видно))))) Как теперь дождаться??????

----------


## smily_k

Девочки, мальчики - в группе вконтакте уже есть схема зала и цены, смотрите, кидайте заявочки)))))

----------


## Rnt

Цены от 250 до 1000 грн  - балкон, от 500 до 5000грн - партер

----------


## OlgaY

Эх, в Одессу бы их привезти! Но, если не приедут они к нам, я в Киев  уже готова!

----------


## Rnt

Они не приедут к нам"нажаль"

----------


## Rnt

Реклама на "Партере" - http://www.parter.ua/ua/event/42/52/2515.html

----------


## Rnt

Ну что, ребятки, есть тут заказавшие билеты? Кто где сидит?

----------


## Rnt

Вчера поздним вечером, случайно наткнулась на Нотр, на телеканале АТВ :smileflag: 
К сожалению - это был уже второй акт, - они молодцы - показали всё до конца, и поклоны тоже. Надо ли говорить что радости моей не было предела..

Похоже машина пиара уже запущена.

----------


## Helen 5

1000 грн - балкон или 1000грн - партер   что лучше?  подскажите а то у меня не получается зарегестрироваться и посмотреть расположение мест. хочется ближе к сцене и чтоб все было видно!

----------


## Rnt

*Helen 5*, вы где не можете зарегистрироваться на Партере или в Контакте? Почему? На сколько я могу судить исходя из плана зала, балкон находится всё-таки дальше, по отношению к сцене   чем ряды за 1000 грн в партере( а где сидеть там или там это уже личные предпочтения). Например 21 ряд партера - середина, стоит 1200 грн.
Балкона по 1000 грн. на сайте Партер уже нету,исходя из схемы зала выложенной там, но может ещё быть у девочек, помогающих купить билеты иногородним в Контакте.

----------


## Helen 5

зарегистрироваться на Партере не могу. а в контакте каком вышлите ссылку плиз....  или можно как то по другомузаказать билеты еще?

----------


## Rnt

Helen 5 , откройте первое сообщение этой темы- там всё написано :smileflag: 
У меня регистрация на Партере заняла 5 минут. Но заказывала билеты я через группу в Контакте.

----------


## ov!_promo

Так-с, это шоу обязательно к посещению, затарились дешёвым партером. Жаль, что без декораций не в оригинальной постановке...но всё же. У меня товарищ на ушах минут двадцать стоял, так давно хотел попасть. *Уважаемые дамы и господа, мы организовано едем из Одессы в Киев на заказном класнючем автобусе*, это намного удобнее (не надо бегать и тратить деньги на такси в Киеве, подвезут прямо к Дворцу, назад так же, всё цивилизованно и с комфортом...) Предварительно заявки кидайте мне в ЛС или на почту [email protected]. Напишите Ваше ФИО и номер мобильного, по цене пока рано говорить, сколько выйдет, будем бронировать за 1,5 мес. там и посмотрим.

----------


## Rnt

Декорации будут, но не те что в оригинале, и вообще - похоже что это будет нечто более зрелищное чем 12 лет назад, технологии не стоят на месте
С автобусом это интересное предложение, но скажите - вы едете на оба концерта?

----------


## ov!_promo

> Декорации будут, но не те что в оригинале, и вообще - похоже что это будет нечто более зрелищное чем 12 лет назад, технологии не стоят на месте
> С автобусом это интересное предложение, но скажите - вы едете на оба концерта?


 Мы едем 8 числа точно! 9 - пока не знаю, буду знать ближе к дате!
Хор из 40 человек! Ну зачем, ты декабрь, так не близок??  :smileflag: )

----------


## Rnt

Ну как определитесь - дадите знать, потому что я на оба (а как же) :smileflag: 

Та....не печальтесь, до декабря рукой подать, учитывая что нам это не светило увидеть НИКОГДА, то теперь - 5 месяцев - ерунда

----------


## altdesign

Заказал себе самые дешевые на данный момент билеты (по 250 грн). Неудобные были по 100 грн, но их уже нет, но они все равно были ОЧЕНЬ неудобные - боковушки балконов и места за световыми "пистолетами". Кстати, на балконе первые три ряда не очень хороший обзор, к сведению желающих купить билеты.

Если не поставят большие экраны, то это будет обЫдно. Перед всеми концертами на боковых панелях крутят рекламу, а когда концерт начинается - их не задействуют. Не знаю, почему. Наверное нет цифровых камер у ДК Украина )

----------


## altdesign

По поводу Дворца спорта - могли бы и там сделать, только сцену посередине (там где обычно танцпол) сделали бы. Но на нет и суда нет.

----------


## altdesign

> "О шоу – оно будет действительно уникальным. Будет хор, симфонический оркестр, балет, потрясающие декорации, экраны и т.д. Кроме того, все артисты готовят песни на бис. Вряд ли бисов не захотят, так что... Smile 
> Будут еще сюрпризы, у нас есть идеи."


 Как они балет и хор с оркестром в Украине разместят? Сцена там не слишком большая. И еще раз повторю - главное чтобы экраны были!

----------


## altdesign

Когда ходил на Е.Сегару - думал: вот бы они все вместе приехали (с НотрДамом или как Les Enfoires ). Мысли материализуются, теперь я в это верю )!

Это событие нельзя пропустить! Я еще с 1998-го года мечтаю

----------


## Rnt

> Как они балет и хор с оркестром в Украине разместят? Сцена там не слишком большая. И еще раз повторю - главное чтобы экраны были!


 Организаторы обещают......а нам остаётся им доверять ( а шо делать? :smileflag: )

Добро пожаловать и Вам *altdesign* Будем надеяться всё будет хорошо, и шоу будет грандиозным.

----------


## Rnt

> Когда ходил на Е.Сегару - думал: вот бы они все вместе приехали (с НотрДамом или как Les Enfoires ). Мысли материализуются, теперь я в это верю )!
> 
> Это событие нельзя пропустить! Я еще с 1998-го года мечтаю


 Наконец-то нашёлся человек, который ходил на Сегару!!! Ну давайте - рассказывайте! А то я не пошла, - теперь сильно жалею
(Люблю Нотр с 2000-го...)

Или вы ходили на Сегару в Киеве?

----------


## altdesign

> Или вы ходили на Сегару в Киеве?


 В Киеве, тот же концертный зал Украина. Я в Киеве живу. Спела она хорошо, но я не очень фанатею от ее исполнения. Обидно, что зал был полупустой ( сказывается ее не высокая извесность у нас.

PS Я выбрал себе место поудобнее

----------


## OlgaY

Я была на концерте Сегары в Одессе. Понравилось однозначно! Зал был полон. 
Цветы ей подарила только одна девушка (она же и на сцену поднялась, когда Сегара приглашала с ней станцевать песню   ). 
Но принимали хорошо, аплодировали как положено, на бис вызывали, Сегара отлично отработала концерт. Видно, она сейчас в отличной форме, проблем с голосом не было, не было и её бэк-вокалистки. Сама всё пела отлично, 1 в 1 как в её альбомах. 
Я вообще все концерты франкофонные, каккие были в Одессе, посетила. За границу на Гару ездила 2 раза, от него я фанатею неистово 
Ну, сравнивая эффект от концертов, наиболее сильными являются концерты Гару и Брюно Пеллетье, Сегара и Фабиан хороши, но задора у мужчин больше.

----------


## OlgaY

На Нотр билет мой уже выкуплен, вот, жду, пока он из Киева ко мне доедет  Приятно положить его на видное место, и предвкушать зрелище

----------


## Rnt

Ольга, поздравляю Вас с приобретением!!! будем с трепетом ждать события!

А фоточки с прошедших концертов есть какие-нибудь?
А куда ездили за границу на Гару, если не секрет? - просто интересно, в какую даль способна поклонница поехать за своим кумиром

----------


## OlgaY

Никого, кроме Гару, не фотала. Да  и его в прошлом году. В этом просто наслаждалась концертом.

Ездила оба раза в Париж в 2008 и в 2010. Основной целью был концерт Гару, но я не туда-обратно, а ещё и жизнью насладиться   Так что никаких лишений, один позитив.

И ещё радость-билет уже получила!!!

----------


## Rnt

> Ездила оба раза в Париж в 2008 и в 2010. Основной целью был концерт Гару, но я не туда-обратно, а ещё и жизнью насладиться   Так что никаких лишений, один позитив.
> И ещё радость-билет уже получила!!!


 Как же вы вынесли столько счастья сразу - и Париж, и Гару :smileflag:  Кстати, скажите наша и их публика чем-то отличаются? И правда ли, что там на концертах артистам почти не дарят цветов?

Поздравляю с получением билета!

----------


## Rnt

http://palace-ukraina.kiev.ua/new/index.html - информация о концертах на официальном сайте НДИ  "Украина"

----------


## OlgaY

> Как же вы вынесли столько счастья сразу - и Париж, и Гару Кстати, скажите наша и их публика чем-то отличаются? И правда ли, что там на концертах артистам почти не дарят цветов?
> 
> Поздравляю с получением билета!


 Cпасибо!

Улыбка с лица не сходила пару месяцев  Счастье, что морщины не образовались 

Публика кардинально отличается. Там концерты проходят органичнее, Гару в зале просто растворяется, более открыт, публика там ему как родная. Это видно в сравнении, там ему психологически комфортнее. И соответственно, отдача чувствуется. Не могу сказать, что у нас плохо, но не так. 

В 2008 году концерт был в зале без кресел, там специально для Гару все кресла демонтировали, и все танцевали. Периодами так пол вибрировал, что думали, что провалимся  Было очень здорово и весело! Ведь у него такая зажигательная программа, что сложно высидеть на месте.

В 2008 году аж 2 раза чуть не заплакал на сцене, слеза уже была, перестал петь, чтобы собраться, и заменил песню. Один раз, когда Изабель вспоминал, свою погибшую много лет назад девушку, песню не смог исполнить, переключился, а второй раз, когда бабушку свою вспомнил, хотел исполнить песню Битлз "Лет ит би", шутил, что бабушка франкоязычная эту песню любила и называла её "Литтл би"-маленькая пчёлка  Но тут его опять на слезу пробило, так что песню не допел. Можете себе представить, как все растрогались!

А в 2010 концерт был в Олимпии. Там и Люк Пламондон присутствовал, кстати, мы с подругой сидели в паре мест от него! Так тоже народ по мановению руки вскакивал, тацевал, пел не припевы, а целые куплеты, когда Гару направлял микрофон в зал, там менталитет другой, народ более раскрепощён. Ну и традиции у них другие. Поэтому у нас на концертах по сравнению с Парижем соооовсем другая атмосфера. Мы иначе любим  Тихо, скромно, но глубоко 

Там цветов практически не дарят. От силы 1-3 букета. Наблюдала я забавную картину: девочки-подростки, которые дарили букет, стояли рядом, так пакет с одной розой исписали признаниями в любви и просьбой позвонить, и номером телефона, в результате всех манипуляций с несчастным пакетом голова розы оторвалась, но девочек это не остановило, они подарили упакованный стебель, а голову цветка привязали внизу пакета ленточкой!  :smileflag: 

Зато у нас его здорово цветами задарили. 
Да, и оба раза в Париже Гару никого из зрителей не целовал, зато у нас оторвался на славу!  :smileflag:  В Одессе я оба раза сидела в первом ряду, дарила цветы, и соответственно, была поцелована

----------


## Rnt

Вау!!!! Как вы интересно рассказали! Спасибо!!!!

----------


## Slava Blagov

> Ну что, ребятки, есть тут заказавшие билеты? Кто где сидит?


 Хорошо, что про эту тему мне сообщили - а то ждал бы спокойно до декабря, не зная кто еще едет))

25 ряд, два места - не совсем близко, конечно, но что-то да увидим! :smileflag:

----------


## Rnt

Слава, добро пожаловать!!! И сразу вам замечание - почему это вы в опросе не отметились, что поедете

----------


## Dodiquee

Сейчас в прямом  эфире  на Юрмале Лара Фабиан поет.
Они так "спелись" с Крутым. Поет она его песни, снимают они фильм, точнее уже сняли (очень хочется посмотреть))))  Поет она,конечно,потрясающе!
Была на ее концерте в Одессе, публику она зажгла,но он Брюно я получила больше удовольствия, ну во-первых он- талантище,а во-вторых он мужчина)))   кхе-кхе)))

----------


## OlgaY

> Была на ее концерте в Одессе, публику она зажгла,но он Брюно я получила больше удовольствия, ну во-первых он- талантище,а во-вторых он мужчина)))   кхе-кхе)))


 Поддерживаю!  
Кроме того, её альбом последний не такой удачный, как по мне уж очень спокойный. 
А вот у Брюно альбом "Микрофониум" очень даже ого-го! Я его достаточно долго слушала и теперь ещё возвращаюсь.

----------


## Dodiquee

> Поддерживаю!  
> Кроме того, её альбом последний не такой удачный, как по мне уж очень спокойный. 
> А вот у Брюно альбом "Микрофониум" очень даже ого-го! Я его достаточно долго слушала и теперь ещё возвращаюсь.


 согласна, у нее было много медленных пеесен) Микрофониум- потрясающий альбом, но у ББрюно еще море  таких же потрясающих песен...ммм))) кстати, я заметила, что у франкоязычных исполнителей,а именно Лары и Брюно,  фишка петь в одной из песен куплет или припев аккапельно. У Гару так же? И откуда  она появилась? Кто был первооткрывателем?))))

----------


## Rnt

> согласна, у нее было много медленных пеесен) Микрофониум- потрясающий альбом, но у ББрюно еще море  таких же потрясающих песен...ммм))) кстати, я заметила, что у франкоязычных исполнителей,а именно Лары и Брюно,  фишка петь в одной из песен куплет или припев аккапельно. У Гару так же? И откуда  она появилась? Кто был первооткрывателем?))))


 Это "фишка" всех, у кого хороший голос сам по себе, без компьютерного подтягивания и бэквокального поддерживания. У Брюно что ни альбом - то перл, - но "Микрофониум" - да, это веСЧ :smileflag: 

Лара Фабиан и Крутой......мне не очень нравится их "дружба", - Ларе это плюсов не добавляет, скорее даже наоборот. Так же впрочем как Крутой и Хворостовский, последнему сие творчество только в минус.

----------


## OlgaY

> Это "фишка" всех, у кого хороший голос сам по себе, без компьютерного подтягивания и бэквокального поддерживания.


 Да, именно! И Гару тоже так. У него на концертах всегда есть момент, когда все музыканты уходят и он остаётся один со зрителями. Сам играет и поёт. Иногда без муз. сопровождения.

У Брюно мне только альбом 2007 года не пошёл "Bruno Pelletier et le GrosZorchestre", всё остальное-здорово! 
И мюзикл "Дракула" в целом нравится, только наркоман раздражает  уж очень мрачные психоделические моменты с ним. Зато Брюно в образе Дракулы хорош!

----------


## Rnt

> Да, именно! И Гару тоже так. У него на концертах всегда есть момент, когда все музыканты уходят и он остаётся один со зрителями. Сам играет и поёт. Иногда без муз. сопровождения.
> 
> У Брюно мне только альбом 2007 года не пошёл "Bruno Pelletier et le GrosZorchestre", всё остальное-здорово!


 До этого альбома нужно дозреть (по себе сужу :smileflag: ) - но "Песня давних любовников" там не может же не нравиться, правильно?

----------


## OlgaY

> но "Песня давних любовников" там не может же не нравиться, правильно?


 Романтичной девушке не может не нравиться  Вы правы! Я её первый раз в Анфах слышала. Брюно красиво её исполняет! Теперь буду слушать этот альбом. Вдруг доросла

----------


## Rnt

> Романтичной девушке не может не нравиться  Вы правы! Я её первый раз в Анфах слышала. Брюно красиво её исполняет! Теперь буду слушать этот альбом. Вдруг доросла


 Поверьте, эта песня нравится не только романтичным девушкам, -но и мужественным парням, - в теме про Брюно Пельтье тут на форуме, да и на "тудей од юа" именно мужчины спрашивали, что это за песню в концерте пел Брюно на бис :smileflag:

----------


## OlgaY

И не думала ставить это под сомнение. Просто сказала о себе.

----------


## tnysha

девочки, простите, наверно я старомодная, но мне как то стремно высылать такую сумму. подскажите как у вас происходит выкуп билетов? И как можно посмотреть какие еще остались?

----------


## Dodiquee

> девочки, простите, наверно я старомодная, но мне как то стремно высылать такую сумму. подскажите как у вас происходит выкуп билетов? И как можно посмотреть какие еще остались?


 Не переживай!
В  контакте есть группа http://vkontakte.ru/club13846620
там можно все узнать)))))
 :smileflag: 
хотя я не  заказываю......я в процессе накаплдивания денег.....я понимаю....чем дольше буду копить, тем больше придется копить......но п ока их нет) думаю,что  в сентябре билеты еще будут)  :smileflag:

----------


## tnysha

я бы уже купила и спала спокойно)

----------


## Rnt

Tnysha, - если стрёмно через Контакт, то можно заказать через Партер.
Дело в том что билеты на концерт Брюно Пельтье, который проходил в Киеве, продавались таким же образом. И многие иногородние этим воспользовались.
Я тоже рискнула, и уже купила их через Контакт. И удобство в том, что если кто-то из ваших знакомых будет в Киеве, то сможет их забрать в любое время, только надо будет об этом девочкам сообщить, так что решайте как вам поступить.

Я к организаторам этого мероприятия, не имею никакого отношения, а создала эту темку, чтобы как можно больше одесситов узнали о нём, и успели купить себе более лучшие места. Ну и в поездке может быть кто-то с кем-то объединится, будем советовать друг другу где остановиться в Киеве, и т.д. ,если это понадобится. В общем держать связь :smileflag: 

А все вопросы задавайте, не стесняйтесь, в группе в Контакте, - девочки администраторы группы, общаются напрямую с оргами, и владеют информацией о наличии билетов в каждой ценовой категории, и вообще с ними можно разговаривать, в отличие от сайта Партер :smileflag:

----------


## tnysha

а как вы платили им?

----------


## smily_k

Я тоже уже заказала билетики через контакт,все прошло быстро, так как и описывалось в группе и сканы билетиков срузу по проплате выслали, знаю что многие таким же образом покупали билет на киевский концерт и все было супер)))

----------


## Rnt

Tnysha, когда вы отправите заявку, вам придёт письмо, с инструкцией как всё делается. В двух словах - они дадут вам реквизиты, -вы перечислите деньги, электр. почтой отправите им скан квитанции, а они ( у меня в тот же день например) - отправят скан ваших билетиков.

----------


## Эллoчкa

А билеты уже ест в продаже именно во дворце Украина?


Спасибо всем за тему!!!   я когда начала читать - отнеслась немного скептически,  прям не верилось что даже такие мечты сбываются!!!

Но пока тему дочитала - уже набирала киевский номер....   уже  поехал человек во Дворец Украина за билетами!!   скоро они будут у меня!!!   Моя преллееесссть....)))

----------


## Rnt

Эллочка, - присоединяйтесь!!!!! Поздравляю!

----------


## Dodiquee

> А билеты уже ест в продаже именно во дворце Украина?


 Я туда подъезжала.......в середине дня в будний день кассы были закрыты....не знаю,чего.....
а когда нашла театральную кассу, уже был вечер, она была  закрыт!
Удачи Вам! Надеюсь, вы выберите хорошее место))))

----------


## Эллoчкa

Все, у меня уже есть билеты!
купили в кассе дворца Украина,   есть еще все ценовые категории,  мы купили по 600 грн,  балкон, середина!

в первый день аж задыхалась от восторга! я просто не верю что это случится!

----------


## Rnt

> Все, у меня уже есть билеты!
> купили в кассе дворца Украина,   есть еще все ценовые категории,  мы купили по 600 грн,  балкон, середина!
> 
> в первый день аж задыхалась от восторга! я просто не верю что это случится!


 Эллочка, поздравляю от всей души!!!!! нас, одесситов, всё больше и больше!!!! Обеспечим нужную атмосферу в зале!!!!!!Это мы умеем!!!! (Если в обморок не грохнемся от счастья)

----------


## Rnt

статейка http://www.musicalavenue.fr/Actualit...kraine-et-en-R

 франко-не-говорящие - "Гуглим" или "Промтим" - кому как удобно  :smileflag:

----------


## Rnt

Друзья, еще одна хорошая новость!!! Официальное подтверждение концертов на сайте
французского продюссерского центра "V-DEST". Они привозили к нам Гару,Пельтье и Сегару. http://www.vdest.fr/production/spip.php?article44
Поздравляю всех!!!!

----------


## Dodiquee

как вы умаете, в октябре-ноябре билеты еще будут?)))

----------


## Эллoчкa

> как вы умаете, в октябре-ноябре билеты еще будут?)))


 самые дорогие  наверно будут))

----------


## rosst

та будут, конечно.. просто цена - это другой вопрос. Я сам скорее всего буду покупать в конце сентября-октябре. Но я и не собирался брать билеты в задних рядах, так как зрение, к сожалению, далеко не 100%, поэтому на дешевые я и не рассчитывал.

----------


## Rnt

> как вы умаете, в октябре-ноябре билеты еще будут?)))


 Будут, я думаю, просто выбор будет уже не тот. Вот-вот видимо начнётся реклама в средствах массовой информации, а почти половина билетов уже распродана, это вообще считай без рекламы. И ты же понимаешь что ценовые категории очень размыты, можно за те же 2000 грн сидеть ближе к центру, к ВИПам , а можно сбоку, рядом с более дешёвой категорией. Так что, именно с этой точки зрения, чем раньше -тем лучше. Ребятки, желаю вам купить хорошие билетики за разумные деньги

P.S осталось три месяца до события :smileflag:

----------


## Rnt

На Просто-радиО уже появилась реклама Нотрдама :smileflag: 
И про комфортабельный автобус на это мероприятие

И так, ровно через три месяца встретимся в Киеве

----------


## smily_k

Да, да, я тоже слышала эту рекламу, аж сердце замерло))))))

----------


## ov!_promo

За автобус можно посмотреть в официальной группе мероприятия  :smileflag:

----------


## Rnt

> За автобус можно посмотреть в официальной группе мероприятия


 и пост №57 этой темы :smileflag: 

кстати, очень удобно, прежде всего девушкам, которые собираются в одиночестве на этот концерт. Утром выехали, посмотрели концерт, и через час спокойненько уехали домой, и ноль переживаний, что делать вечером одной в большом городе.

Ещё вот предлагаю такие "модели" покупки билетов, если у вас с вашей второй половиной расходятся взгляды на Нотр, а поехать очень хочется и не в одиночестве:

-одному, тому кто обожает мюзикл, покупается билет более дорогой, а второму, можно и самый дешёвый купить, чтобы не так било по общему бюджету, ну или худший вариант, - пусть погуляет по вечернему Киеву, пока вы будете наслаждаться музыкой :smileflag:  (вариант "пусть дома сидит телек смотрит...." я не рассматриваю, зачем нам конфликты)

ну и удобно сразу сесть на автобус,и уехать домой, и не тратить денюжку на гостиницу

----------


## Rnt

Пока на 100% не проверенная информация ( не могу дозвониться в кассу  :smileflag: ), билеты на киевский концерт будут продаваться (или уже продаются?) в кассе нашего Дворца спорта....

----------


## Dodiquee

в кассе постоянно занято..........ррррррррррррррррр
а что это за картинка? макет сцены Палаца Украина?

----------


## Rnt

Это видимо планируемая сценография :smileflag:

----------


## Vitalinka

КУПИЛА БИЛЕТЫ В ТЕМКЕ!У меня 17 ряд,балкон,42-43 места!СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!ЕДУУУУУУУУУУУУУУ!!! :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Rnt

Комсомольская правда http://pskov.kp.ru/daily/24560.5/735294/
и вообще, российские СМИ уже вовсю рассказывают об этом событии!
Вчера утром, счастливчики видели сюжет на телеканале Россия

----------


## Dodiquee

приятно читать)))))))))
на счет автобуса, на сколько я поняла, то он забирает людей через час после концерта? - шикарно, можно будет еще и постоять, обсудить все, может и по выглядывать звезд из черного входа)))))))))))) хех)

----------


## Rnt

Подтверждение концертов НДДП на официальном сайте Брюно Пельтье 

http://www.brunopelletier.com/index2.html

(искать в разделе Calendrier)

----------


## Dodiquee

очень здоорово))) заставляет улыбаться))))))))))
Кстати, девчонки!!!!!!!!!!!
Поздравьте меня!!!!!!!!!
Я купила билет на 8-е число: партер, 8 ряд, место 57!!!!!!!!!! вухуу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ДАвайте обсуждать!
Может есть какие-то пожелания на счет того, где купить цветы, может вы будете везти какие-то сувениры исполнителям ( и можно будет ли  их вручить им)
У кого какие ожидания..............))))?

----------


## Rnt

Поздравляю с приобретением! Я 8 го числа во 2 ряду, 9 в 21 ряду.
По поводу сувениров - на форуме Брюно Пельтье, объединились фаны  исполнителей, и готовят шикарный подарок для всех певцов. Это эксклюзив, сродни шахматам для Брюно. А вот вручать будут ещё не известно где, Киев, Москва или Питер.
Можно будет ли подарить цветы, и всё такое прочее - будет наверное видно на месте, как карта ляжет :smileflag:

----------


## Rnt

http://ifolder.ru/19517550 - это сюжет на ТВ Россия, ведущие нагородили там - обхохочешься, делали ролик люди, явно не поклонники Нотра, - ну ничего, всё равно приятно :smileflag:

----------


## Mrs Superman

читаю и рыдаю... с того самого 98 года мечтала, да что там - и не мечтала даже, и вот не могу поехать - маленький ребенок.

оторвитесь там за меня тоже 

dieu que le monde est injuste...

----------


## Rnt

> читаю и рыдаю... с того самого 98 года мечтала, да что там - и не мечтала даже, и вот не могу поехать - маленький ребенок.
> 
> оторвитесь там за меня тоже 
> 
> dieu que le monde est injuste...


 Не плачте...у вас несоизмеримо большее счастье, чем Нотр-Дам -ваш малыш. А мы постараемся всё-всё подробно рассказать и нафотать, (если нам тоже не помешают обстоятельства).

----------


## LX

Извините, если повтор, но вот мысль:

Если есть хотя бы десяток одесситов, едущих на концерт, есть смысл организовать общий (микро) или (макро :smileflag: ) автобус.

Своей машиной, ясно, круче, но смысл всем 100-200 баксов выбрасывать или в поезде трястись.

Можно за те же деньги в компании единомышленников очень нескушно сгонять, а ?


P.S. Посмотрел опрос - 31 чел "будут прикладывать усилия, чтобы поехать". Значит 20 приложат, а 10 поедут. Уже кворум

----------


## Dodiquee

А почему бы не воспользоваться  услугами автобуса,  о котором говорится  в радио- рекламе? Или,может, вы не в курсе? 
Почитайте!
http://vkontakte.ru/topic-13846620_23081971

----------


## LX

Был неправ, вспылил  :smileflag:  

Уже придумано

----------


## Rnt

*LX* - "Велкам!"

----------


## Dodiquee

Забронируйте себе местечко - поедем вместе))))))))))
Вы уже приобрели билетик?

----------


## Rnt

LX - билеты есть в одесском Дворце спорта

----------


## Rnt

Новый ролик!!!!!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADx-7wwfOSE

----------


## Dodiquee

> Новый ролик!!!!!! 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADx-7wwfOSE


 здорово!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Конечно,все так изменились за 12 лет.........опыта набрались...будем  ждать поистине качественное шоу))))))))))

----------


## Rnt

> здорово!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Конечно,все так изменились за 12 лет.........опыта набрались...будем  ждать поистине качественное шоу))))))))))


 а мне кажется не сильно-то и изменились, -ну разве что Брюно подстригся :smileflag:

----------


## Dodiquee

> а мне кажется не сильно-то и изменились, -ну разве что Брюно подстригся


 А Элен Сегара не постарела? А Даниель Лавуа? Выглядит он потрясно, но вся голова уже белая)))))
Жюли стала женщиной))))))))))))))

----------


## Нотр

> А Даниель Лавуа? Выглядит он потрясно, но вся голова уже белая)))))


 Открою вам страшную :smileflag:  тайну, Лавуа для Нотра красился еще 12 лет назад, он уже тогда седой был.

----------


## Rnt

Да, и Лавуа седина очень идёт, он относится к разряду людей, которые с возрастом становятся только краше, - он такой лучезарный, и у него такие светящиеся глаза.....я с нетерпением жду концерта, чтобы увидеть его не через экран :smileflag:

----------


## Dodiquee

> Открою вам страшную тайну, Лавуа для Нотра красился еще 12 лет назад, он уже тогда седой был.


 тайна,действительно, страшная........................

Но,что да, то да.....выглядит он очень хорошо))) тьфу-тьфу-тьфу)

----------


## Rnt

Ролик для Москвы :smileflag: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVrBaXlAbJ0&feature=player_embedded

 Афиша

----------


## Mori Lee

значит это всё-таки "ле концерт" будет... а всё надеялась, что мюзикл...

----------


## OlgaY

Красивая афиша!

----------


## Tapitowka

Очень нужны билеты до 1000 грн.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rnt

> Очень нужны билеты до 1000 грн.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Зайдите в Контакт -в группу, там кто-то продавал, кто не может пойти....

----------


## Анастасия1987

Скажите пожалуйста, можно как-то сидя в Одессе приобрести билеты на Нотр Дам или хотя бы забронировать их?? Какие есть варианты ??  Надо 4 билетика....
Спасибо))

----------


## smily_k

Заходите в группу в Контакте и там Вам подскажут какие билетики остались и как их приобрести!

----------


## Анастасия1987

спасибо большое))

----------


## Rnt

Анастасия, тел 30-99-55 во Дворце спорта, спросить Ольгу

----------


## Анастасия1987

БЛАГОДАРЮ))))))))))))))))))))) надеюсь, что ещё что-то осталось...

----------


## Dodiquee

Ребята, кто все-таки собирается ехать из Одессы на организованном автобусе?

----------


## Rnt

Сайт, посвящённый концерту , работает пока только французская версия, русскую ждём..... http://www.notredamedeparis-leconcert.com/

----------


## Rnt

Только что появилась информация, что по новостям 1+1, показывали встречу в аэропорту Люка Мервиля и Даниеля Лавуа (Клопен и Фролло). Они уже на украинской земле! Кто-то видел этот репортаж?

----------


## Эллoчкa

неужели таки дождались, всего пару дней осталось, а ждали аж 3 месяца!)))

----------


## Rnt

Да Это несбыточная мечта, которая уже становится явью :smileflag: .

----------


## Rnt

Люк и Даниель в аэропорту

----------


## Rnt

Наши долгожданные артисты сегодня в Борисполе, фото Ирины Сомовой

----------


## OlgaY

А Гару тоже уже приехал? Все в сборе, кроме него?

----------


## Rnt

Пока прибыли только пятеро вышеназванных :smileflag:

----------


## Mrs Superman

справа это кто, Сегара?

----------


## Rnt

> справа это кто, Сегара?


 С косичкой и розовой резиночкой в волосах? -Да - Элен Сегара, а рядом  с ней Жюли Зенатти, а рядом с ней..... :smileflag:

----------


## Dodiquee

А вот и Гару)))

----------


## Rnt



----------


## OlgaY

Ура!!! Все приехали и готовы нас поразить!

----------


## Rnt

Да, - в добрый час одесский зритель! Надеюсь встретить всех вас в Киеве!

----------


## Dodiquee

ДО завтра!!!))))))))))
Надеюсь,погода нас не подведет))))))))

----------


## Rnt



----------


## Nusia

Всем доброе время суток!
Я купила билет на концерт на 9 дек. еще в начале сентября. К сожалению сейчас не могу поехать. Билет на балкон 12 ряд 25 место и билет на автобус туда и обратно от Куликового поля с группой единомышленников. Отдам все за 800 грн.
Кому нужен билет обращайтесь - 063 753 49 50 Аня.

----------


## Mrs Superman

эй, ну где вы? не томите! хочется море подробностей!

----------


## Ники*

Концерт был просто супппппер! Это один из лучших концертов, на котором я была!!!
Когда в полуметре проходил Брюно Пельтье с микрофоном, исполняя свою вступительную песню - просто захватывает дух...
Впечатлений море... такие корцерты запоминаются на всю жизнь...

----------


## OlgaY

Впечатления словами не передать...  Грандиозный концерт!!! Все исполнители выкладывались на все 300%. 
Полнейший восторг!!! Очень сильные эмоции....

----------


## Rnt

Концерт -мегасупер!!!!!!!!!!!!! Артисты и организаторы молодцыыы!!!!! Кто тут говорил про "срубить бабла"??????
Вложено столько денег и души в этот проект.......СПАСИБО всем кто в этом участвовал и организовывал!!!!! Позже приду в себя, напишу что-то

----------


## OlgaY

Про "бабло" - абсолютная глупость. Такое деньгами не измеряется. Лишь равнодушный, завистливый человек, незнакомый с творчеством исполнителей, мог такое написать.
Тут артисты ТАКОГО уровня, успешные, признанные, востребованные, все с блистательными сольными карьерами, все харизматичные личности, они без души не делают ничего. Они занимаются исключительно теми проектами, которые им интересны. У всех плотные графики, новые альбомы, концертные туры. Они ещё два года назад собирались возродить Нотр, но не могли состыковать свои графики.
Я сидела во втором ряду. Очень приятно было наблюдать за их эмоциями. Как они вживаются в свои образы и в песне живут. А после исполнения глаза лучатся радостью и восторгом, как они друг другу подмигивают и улыбаются очень по-доброму, по-приятельски. Все были очень растроганы от совместной прекрасной работы, от благодарного приёма.
Я перед концертом, пока фотографировались у афиши Нотра, познакомилась с французами и итальянцами, которые специально приехали в Киев, чтобы посетить этот концерт. Невероятно! Не мы к ним-а они к нам! 
Да.... Это МЕГАсобытие!
Два акта зашкаливающих чувств! Такой восторг, что периодически забываешь дышать, мурашки размером со слонов и мороз по коже... 
После концерта мы с подругой в себя прийти не могли-чтобы успокоиться пешком шли от Палаца Украина до Майдана, причём был сильный ветер и снег, но нужно было как-то прийти в себя

----------


## smily_k

Это было величайшим событием, настолько душевно и по-честному, что словами просто не передать. Не смотря на то что не было тех костюмов и тех декораций смысл и эмоции были переданы на все 500%, до сих пор в себя прийти не могу))))))))))))) В общем большое спасибо тем людям, которые сделали такое событие возможным для нас))))

----------


## Dodiquee

Это действительно было потрясающе!
И дай Бог,чтоб не в последний раз)
Я более чем уверена, что в скором будущем мы увидеть Лавуа и Фьори в Киеве-Одессе! 
Им ооочень понравился  наш прием)))))))) Они почувствовали нашу  любовь)

----------


## Yonako

Про мурашки- чистая правда!!!! Бегали табунами вверх и вниз!!! И весь концерт не оставляло чувство, что вместе с концертом я вхожу в историю, потому что ТАКИЕ события -ИСТОРИЧЕСКИЕ!!!Я разорилась и взяла билет в 1-й ряд скраю- 1000 грн, но я ни на секунду не пожалела об этом!!!!!
Звук ошеломлял, хор, оркестр- все на высочайшем уровне!!! Артисты выложились по максимуму!!! Я думаю (очень надеюсь), что, возможно, это не последний концерт, и может они через год повторят, потому что успех ошеломительный! :jc_goody:  Мы хлопали так, что руки болели Про Любовь тоже отлично сказано- ОНИ НЕ МОГЛИ ЕЕ НЕ ПОЧУВСТВОВАТЬ!!! 
Скажу так- я была больна НДП с 2002 года, мечтала поехать в Париж и пойти на мюзикл в оригинальном составе. Потом оригинальный состав прекратил выступление, и я думала, что моя мечта никогда уже не осуществится... И вот, по прошествии времени, ТАКОЙ ПОДАРОК СУДЬБЫ!!!! Низкий поклон организаторам, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО АРТИСТАМ!!!

----------


## ЛенчиK

> Про мурашки- чистая правда!!!! Бегали табунами вверх и вниз!!! .......... И вот, по прошествии времени, ТАКОЙ ПОДАРОК СУДЬБЫ!!!! Низкий поклон организаторам, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО АРТИСТАМ!!!


 Мечты сбываются! Так и знала! Пятый день пошел после концерта, ноя еще не в адеквате.... как всегда.... обрыдалась, хоть и пыталась себя контролировать..... до сих пор в голове звучат эти волшебные голоса.... 
крыша моя! Ау-уууууу! Ну ладно, не хочешь - не возвращайся......
Целый концерт в голове билась только одна мысль: СЧАСТЬЯ ИМ! СЧАСТЬЯ ВСЕМ!

----------


## Rnt

Друзья, приглашаю вас в новую тему! https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=984738

----------

